# silfourty?



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

i dont get it.... isnt a 240 with silvia conversion a sil40 !? haha not a 180 ? me confuzed 

:banana: :wtf: 

180 + silvia = Sileighty 
240 + silvia= ???


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

u convert the back with the 180 lights and there u go


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

a 240SX FB IS a 180SX. minus the engine, RHD, and other little things. the tails changed in the newer models to the Kouki afterburner lights. 

it goes like this:

ANY Silvia front + 180SX rear = Sil80
180SX front + Silvia rear = Onevia (but the USDM 89-94 240SX coupes and convertibles come like that naturally, but there are some people who swap the 180SX fronts onto their S14s.)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I think you could call a JDM S13 coupe front with a USDM S13 coupe rear a Sil40 right? 

I'd just call it a silvia, but it would be politically correct no?


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

blueboost said:


> I think you could call a JDM S13 coupe front with a USDM S13 coupe rear a Sil40 right?
> 
> I'd just call it a silvia, but it would be politically correct no?


You make me laugh, ha-ha-ha :cheers:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually, the Hatch with a conversion is a 1Via
The Sil80 is with the CA18DET( NICE ENGINE )
The Coupe with the conversion is a SilFourty... And if I new how to upload pics to this
forum.. If it has it's own load., I would pass on my pix of the Silfourty in 2 tone setup for
track and street.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

spec240sx said:


> Actually, the Hatch with a conversion is a 1Via
> The Sil80 is with the CA18DET( NICE ENGINE )
> The Coupe with the conversion is a SilFourty... And if I new how to upload pics to this
> forum.. If it has it's own load., I would pass on my pix of the Silfourty in 2 tone setup for
> track and street.


 Eh? OneVia is a silvia with a 180sx front or the USDM 240sx coupe hence the 1 in front and the via in the back. SR or CA. A Sil80 is a 180sx with the silvia in the front. But to be politcally correct (IMO) Sil40 is a any 240sx with a Silvia front with KA in the engine bay. HAHA i went cross-eyed! :fluffy:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

spec240sx said:


> Actually, the Hatch with a conversion is a 1Via
> The Sil80 is with the CA18DET( NICE ENGINE )
> The Coupe with the conversion is a SilFourty... And if I new how to upload pics to this
> forum.. If it has it's own load., I would pass on my pix of the Silfourty in 2 tone setup for
> track and street.


Authentic Kids heart (Nissan) Sil80's had an SR not a CA. Backyard ones can have any engine you want!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

damn dirty apes.. its a 240sx... god damn. What's with the identity crisis all the time. You don't see me running around calling my car a 180/skyline/240 combo of some fucked up nature? Jeebus.. its a fucking 240sx! Get over it already!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Authentic Kids heart (Nissan) Sil80's had an SR not a CA. Backyard ones can have any engine you want!


A SR that had better cams etc  a little bit more power and torque if I'm not mistaken.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> damn dirty apes.. its a 240sx... god damn. What's with the identity crisis all the time. You don't see me running around calling my car a 180/skyline/240 combo of some fucked up nature? Jeebus.. its a fucking 240sx! Get over it already!


 you have a 200zx.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if i put a Z32 front and engine on my "silvia" would it be a "threevia"?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what if you put a civic front end on?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

now thats getting out of control..."civia"? what about a civic with silvia front(see em everywhere)..."silic"?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you have a 200zx.


 no.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

how about a 240 with altima front?al40?


----------



## 200SX S13 CA18DET (Sep 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you have a 200zx.


Get this: the RS12 200SX/Gazelle is named 180ZX in Sweden...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

kinda old thread, but thats weir5d..180ZX? imagine going up to sumone that thinks he knows nissan and you say you own a 180ZX, i think he would just laugh in your face...i probably would be skeptical, but you learn sumthin new everyday...


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

lolololol this funny stuff :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

1.8l six cylinder?i thought the z was for six(240z, 280z, 300zx,350z), the s was for four(180sx, 240sx,200sx)


----------



## 200SX S13 CA18DET (Sep 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> 1.8l six cylinder?i thought the z was for six(240z, 280z, 300zx,350z), the s was for four(180sx, 240sx,200sx)


I'd say Z is for Z-cars (S30, S130, Z31-Z33), SX is for Silvia based models (S110, S12-S15). EDIT: Some S10's were badged 200SX as well, it seems.

Well, in Sweden RS12 is named 180ZX (CA18ET) for some reason, in North America they've named some front wheel drive car 200SX. European RS13 200SX's have a 1.8l engine so they "should" be badged 180SX's, but they're not. There are some exceptions.

OK, the 180ZX is still the most weird one... 


And Mazda made 1.8l V-sixes in the 90's...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yes, but all z's have six and all s's have fours. the z's and s's have two meanings then


----------



## 200SX S13 CA18DET (Sep 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yes, but all z's have six and all s's have fours. the z's and s's have two meanings then


Well, ...kinda. 

But i'd still say Z stands for the car not the engine, and so does SX...


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

what does the sx stand for is 240sx?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yes, but all z's have six and all s's have fours. the z's and s's have two meanings then


Some S12's came with the VG30

Australia got a Datsun called the 180BSX!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you aren't helping my argument. from what i had seen so far, thats what it sounded like.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

im saying your argument is wrong. All z's might have got a 6 but not all sx's got 4's.
Its a badge that makes them sound sporty - thats all.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> im saying your argument is wrong. All z's might have got a 6 but not all sx's got 4's.
> Its a badge that makes them sound sporty - thats all.


Listen to the man..... :thumbup:


----------

